# Anyone else with a software downgraded Standard Range?



## JohnRougeux (Mar 20, 2019)

After talking with someone online, it looks like I might have one of the few (if any) standard range Model 3. I just picked this up today. The delivery specialist yesterday at 6pm said that it was a SR+ with autopilot. After I corrected her on what I ordered, it was a SR at 10am this morning, so I'm thinking the service center has that ability to downgrade it.










Anyone else with a SR check to see if they have been downgraded yet?


----------

